# Rave Coffee Pods!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thought this was worth a mention - Rave have launched their Signature Blends pods!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Just seen that. Sent a pack to a friend (I don't have a Nespresso machine).

Curious to see if more roasters will offer this.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Colonna do them too - I haven't tried either, but it's handy to know!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Colonna ones made me buy a Nespresso.

Having said that it got confined to the cupboard shortly after...


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

Jon said:


> The Colonna ones made me buy a Nespresso.
> 
> Having said that it got confined to the cupboard shortly after...


I don't use Nespresso, but sometimes when I visit family I have to - are they any good..?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There are about 3 threads on this today! The Hotmetalette has a Nespresso machine and I briefly tried to get her to try Colonna pods hoping for a huge quality difference. The increase in quality was noticeable but marginal, she went back to N. I was expecting a bigger difference, but I think the method just doesn't allow for what we are used to in terms of brew ratio, mouthfeel etc. Definitely lower down the pecking order than a bean to cup machine.

Given that I have no chance of weaning her off the pod machine I might try the Rave ones if they are compostable as that would at least benefit the environment, and Rave, who I like.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Colonna has a few tips how to get the best out of (any) capsules https://colonnacoffee.com/pages/best-capsules - Can turn "bad" into "not bad!"


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

AndyZap said:


> Colonna has a few tips how to get the best out of (any) capsules https://colonnacoffee.com/pages/best-capsules - Can turn "bad" into "not bad!"


It is really helpful, the video especially. Made me wonder why we don't suggest such a machine more to new joiners looking for something not too costly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AndyZap said:


> Colonna has a few tips how to get the best out of (any) capsules https://colonnacoffee.com/pages/best-capsules - Can turn "bad" into "not bad!"


I think this is the best you can hope for at the mo.... I would suggest that people Colonna Or rave coffee in a pod is still gonna be limited by it being a pod machine. Now i personally don't mind a shot with less body etc, but those that crave the mouthfeel and strength of "espresso" are I suspect going to be a little disappointed.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Good idea indeed, especially with a better quality capsules available now. We (me + Gaggia) could not beat my wife' Nespresso for a while. Only a recent investment in Monolith gave us some advantage


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MildredM said:


> It is really helpful, the video especially. Made me wonder why we don't suggest such a machine more to new joiners looking for something not too costly.


Capsule machine a frother on that site are getting close to £300









A Creasta is near £400 at curry's id find this a little hard to recommend at that money.

In the end it's about convenience i guess, if you are going to be refilling pods yourself , Im not sure where that balance is anymore. Or that one could create a better experience that Nespresso etc who have invested millions on trying to get pods right.

I would suspect roasters are a little concerned about being left behind if they don't have a capsule offering. Certainly capsules is one way in which you could grow the specialty coffee market. At the moment in specialty roasters, it feels like there are too many players, fighting for too little business and alot of them managing it with the lowest price.

Black Friday offers for instance where people buy kg's and stick it in the freezer, good for the consumer but it's not growing the market, it's just people bulk buying now and buying less in the future and often just cutting off future purchases at better margins.

Does the industry need to sell coffee cheap over a weekend to a small engaged market already ?


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Amazon' choice: Nespresso XN760B40 Nespresso Citiz and Milk: £170. And £50 less without the milk attachment. Follow the Colonna tips, and these make decent coffee from a quality capsules.

It is hard for a newbie (speaking about myself) to get through many variables without even having a target what are you aiming at. A cheap Nespresso machine can give you such a target. There is nothing to adjust, all is preset for you. And someone knowledgeable (like Maxwell from Colonna) has selected the beans for you to try.

Then my suggestion would be to buy exactly the same (whole) beans from the same roaster, and try making them in your "fully adjustable" machine.

BTW, even if you can beat that Nespresso one day, that Nespress machine is not a waste investment. E.g. when you are in a rush, or have house full of guests craving for *some* coffee and not interested in your long coffee ritual (this was an anonymous feedback







)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Capsule machine a frother on that site are getting close to £300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re Black Friday (I hate the term and everything it stands for btw) but I kind of see it as a chance to try a roaster I may not have tried. And I suppose I think roasters rarely have 'offers' or 'sales'. It's a shame if a roaster feels they have to always offer beans at the lowest price - especially in the speciality market.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Re Black Friday (I hate the term and everything it stands for btw) but I kind of see it as a chance to try a roaster I may not have tried. And I suppose I think roasters rarely have 'offers' or 'sales'. It's a shame if a roaster feels they have to always offer beans at the lowest price - especially in the speciality market.


I completely agree with you Mildred! As well as what you said, I think it is a huge con in general..

I used the offer as an opportunity to branch out of my usual, and for those that don't venture away from the generally cheaper beans (Rave, CC, etc) for whatever reason, it could be a good opportunity for other roasters to gain new customers..

On the other hand, most of us have spent a fair amount on equipment, we don't usually skimp on the beans, so I don't think it's really necessary for a speciality roaster to always have offers!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

What would George Clooney do?

Re: el cheapo... whoa, don't be snobby. It really really depends on location and what feedback a roaster receives from customers. Discounts can even be a way to reward people for their opinions or regulars for their continued support. Also, imperfect inventory management or lost opportunities/cancelled orders may create overstock that needs to go.

It is also a cultural thing, in some places you're supposed to give discounts.

Specialty coffee is a broad term, as are prices of certain beans. And then there's underrated regions producing great coffees - it would be racketeering if a roaster would charge as much for those as for better known ones.

Re: capsules... agree that not everybody must hop on that train. I've pondered about that idea quite a bit, my conclusion is that you still support the Nespresso system by offering compatible capsules. Because if customers don't buy yours 'what else?' will they buy...


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hasi said:


> Re: el cheapo... whoa, don't be snobby. It really really depends on location and what feedback a roaster receives from customers. Discounts can even be a way to reward people for their opinions or regulars for their continued support. Also, imperfect inventory management or lost opportunities/cancelled orders may create overstock that needs to go.
> 
> It is also a cultural thing, in some places you're supposed to give discounts.


I try and use a different roaster each order as I'm very new to the coffee enthusiast world, and I tend not to go by price (to a certain degree, my other half wouldn't be pleased if I suddenly started paying £16 for 250g...), but more on recommendation by the people that know lots from this forum.. what I meant is there are enthusiasts that aren't necessarily able to not worry about the price of beans, but still want quality, so will shop for freshly roasted beans that are cheap (not saying they're not good, Mystery 8 was both cheap and tasty!).. but with a Black Friday deal, they can get beans they normally couldn't justify!

I also agree with discounts for different reasons, what I meant is, most people on this forum are very passionate about coffee, and so will still by the beans they want, regardless of whether there is a discount or not.

I sometimes find it hard to get across what I am trying to say/think so that it doesn't get misconstrued


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I sometimes find it hard to get across what I am trying to say/think so that it doesn't get misconstrued


 same here 

See, I'm in the process of setting sail with my miniature roasting business, so lots of thought went into market positioning. As you say, it needs to stay affordable/reasonable, discounts or not. For us it's going to be a way to thank early backers/friends/family for their help and understanding and feedback and getting the word out and more  but I highly doubt that we'll ever do special limited time offers and all that jazz. Maybe for aging bags, whereas the main goal being a roast-to-order approach.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

I actually think I am going to purchase a nespresso machine now, I like the idea of the convenience in a hurry, I wouldn't however consider nespresso in the past as I don't like the idea of the pods been made from aluminium. I love the idea that these pods are made from a natural substance and fully compostable, Plus I actually really enjoy that particular blend from Rave.

Anybody seen any good deals on nespresso machines?


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

I have just purchased a Nespresso but I am thinking about returning. After using a V6 filter ! chalk and cheese


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm all for it!

Do I like Nespresso (based on their own pod offering) - no, not at all, I think it's really poor if I'm honest! But....start on Nespresso....upgrade quality of pods....start wondering how the coffee can get better still....and we all know the potential path that follows = 'how do I get better coffee at home, I'd better jump in and spend £0,000s on a new obsession with upgraditis!'

In retrospect, shame on them for promoting this highly addictive lifestyle choice.


----------

